# What issue?



## twisterclod01 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey, I was just wandering, what issue will the coverage of Monster Jam 5 be in? Thanks!


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Aug 27, 2004)

Should be in the 11/04 cover issue.


----------

